# El niño no me estudia nada = Meu menino não estuda nada?



## El Ajedrecista 999

Hola Foreros!
Soy estudiante de español y tengo una duda, estas dos frases son equivalentes?
_El niño no *me* estudia nada 
Meu menino não estuda nada 

A mí me gustaría saber cual es la función del pronombre atono me en la frase.
Muchas Gracias de antemano.
Saludos a todos!_


----------



## elroy

El Ajedrecista 999 said:


> El niño no *me* estudia nada


 La frase es correcta. El pronombre “me” le añade énfasis e indica que al hablante lo/la molesta o frustra que el niño no estudie. No se trata necesariamente del niño/hijo del hablante; la frase la puede decir un maestro por ejemplo.


----------



## Vichinho

Hola, a mi parecer esa frase es bastante específica y no se usa en cualquier caso.
Te pongo un contexto Hijo-madre:
*La madre pone a estudiar a su hijo para un examen y le deja una serie de tareas
El hijo acto seguido no hace las tareas que le dejó su mamá 
Entonces la mamá le comenta a una amiga: - Oye, sabes que? ... Mi hijo no ME quiere estudiar nada. *
El ME usado de esa forma a mi parecer es meterse mucho en el idioma y lo consideraría un acto casi nativo jaja. Te dejaré otros ejemplos que son mucho más claros y más usados.
*El niño no ME entiende 
El gato no ME hace caso 
ME miras? *

Ahora hablando específicamente de la frase, te puedo decir que es una frase con profundidad, que solo con decirla ya muestra un escenario. Es decir, *EL NIÑO NO ME ESTUDIA NADA, *puede mostrar un escenario donde la persona que dijo esa frase está dando todo para que el niño estudie y sin embargo el no lo hace.

Frase donde lo puedes escuchar
*(madre a una amiga) - Mi hijo no me quiere estudiar, lo intento y lo intento pero no me estudia nada. *

Diferencias que veo entre "No me estudias y no estudias"
**No me estudia/s:*
      - Lo dice SIEMPRE ALGUIEN, nunca lo va a decir un narrador omnisciente ni testigo
      - Por lo general es escuchado cuando a alguien se le da todo para que estudie y aun así no lo hace  (Esta explicación es muy rebuscada igualmente y pueden haber personas que no coincidan)
      - Generalmente es usado de forma INDIRECTA, es decir para indicar que "X" persona no estudia. De forma directa sería por ejemplo: *No me estudias nada (*Sin embargo es más usado decir: No estudias nada. Igualmente ambas están bien) 
     - La frase tiene de alguna forma conocimiento de la persona. Es decir, no se usa para referirse que UNA PERSONA DESCONOCIDA QUE NO ESTUDIA

**No estudias*
      - Puede ser usado por cualquier persona
      - Puede ser usado sin tener conocimiento de la persona. Es decir, la puedes decir sin necesidad de conocer a esa persona.
      - puede ser usado de forma directa e indirecta.

Espero te haya servido, intenté alargarme lo más posible con el fin de explicarlo de la mejor manera posible.


----------



## Cainejo

Vichinho ha hecho una buena explicación, voy a añadir algunos ejemplos, esos pronombres son frecuentísimos en español y tienen muchos sentidos.

"El coche me atropelló", uso normal, yo soy el atropellado.

"El coche no me arranca", es la manera habitual de decir "mi coche no arranca", el pronombre "me" indica que el coche es mío aunque también puede indicar que yo soy el que está intentando que arranque. Un mecánico podría decir después de probar un coche: "¿no te arranca?, pues a mí me ha arrancado a la primera", es decir, arrancó fácilmente cuando él lo intentaba.
Más ejemplos de esto último, de uso común: "se me ha pinchado la bici", "¿te frena bien la bici?", "no se me carga tu página web", "se me cayó la taza"...

El caso citado "el niño no me come (o no me estudia, no me duerme bien)" es una expresión muy coloquial, creo que algo antigua ya, que actualmente se dice con algo de burla, donde el pronombre indica que el niño es mi hijo y que yo estoy intentando que coma o que estudie. De alguna manera expresa un protagonismo de la madre en esas acciones, que el hijo tiene que hacerlo por su madre, o padre.


----------



## elroy

Cainejo said:


> indica que el niño es mi hijo


 ¿Un maestro/profesor no puede decir “Este niño no me estudia”? ¿Una niñera no puede decir “Este niño no me duerme”?


----------



## olivinha

elroy said:


> ¿Un maestro/profesor no puede decir “Este niño no me estudia”? ¿Una niñera no puede decir “Este niño no me duerme?


Creo que sí, en dichos casos, 1. el niño será alumno del profesor, y 2. el niño estará bajo los cuidados de la niñera.


----------



## elroy

Eso digo. No veo por qué tenga que ser precisamente el hijo del hablante.


----------



## LuanBrasileño

Vichinho said:


> Hola, a mi parecer esa frase es bastante específica y no se usa en cualquier caso.
> Te pongo un contexto Hijo-madre:
> *La madre pone a estudiar a su hijo para un examen y le deja una serie de tareas
> El hijo acto seguido no hace las tareas que le dejó su mamá
> Entonces la mamá le comenta a una amiga: - Oye, sabes que? ... Mi hijo no ME quiere estudiar nada. *
> El ME usado de esa forma a mi parecer es meterse mucho en el idioma y lo consideraría un acto casi nativo jaja. Te dejaré otros ejemplos que son mucho más claros y más usados.
> *El niño no ME entiende
> El gato no ME hace caso
> ME miras? *
> 
> Ahora hablando específicamente de la frase, te puedo decir que es una frase con profundidad, que solo con decirla ya muestra un escenario. Es decir, *EL NIÑO NO ME ESTUDIA NADA, *puede mostrar un escenario donde la persona que dijo esa frase está dando todo para que el niño estudie y sin embargo el no lo hace.
> 
> Frase donde lo puedes escuchar
> *(madre a una amiga) - Mi hijo no me quiere estudiar, lo intento y lo intento pero no me estudia nada. *
> 
> Diferencias que veo entre "No me estudias y no estudias"
> **No me estudia/s:*
> - Lo dice SIEMPRE ALGUIEN, nunca lo va a decir un narrador omnisciente ni testigo
> - Por lo general es escuchado cuando a alguien se le da todo para que estudie y aun así no lo hace  (Esta explicación es muy rebuscada igualmente y pueden haber personas que no coincidan)
> - Generalmente es usado de forma INDIRECTA, es decir para indicar que "X" persona no estudia. De forma directa sería por ejemplo: *No me estudias nada (*Sin embargo es más usado decir: No estudias nada. Igualmente ambas están bien)
> - La frase tiene de alguna forma conocimiento de la persona. Es decir, no se usa para referirse que UNA PERSONA DESCONOCIDA QUE NO ESTUDIA
> 
> **No estudias*
> - Puede ser usado por cualquier persona
> - Puede ser usado sin tener conocimiento de la persona. Es decir, la puedes decir sin necesidad de conocer a esa persona.
> - puede ser usado de forma directa e indirecta.
> 
> Espero te haya servido, intenté alargarme lo más posible con el fin de explicarlo de la mejor manera posible.




De acuerdo.


----------



## gato radioso

Este pronome, o que trata de exprimir é uma nuance de proximidade, de familiaridade sentida pelo falante.
Quer seja o falante pai do menino quer não, não é um requerimiento gramatical.
Repare na diferença:

_Se cayó el jarrón _= O vaso caiu. Não temos implicacão emotiva nenhuma, simplesmente constatamos um facto.
_Se *me* cayó el jarrón_ = Aqui já há uma implicação. Era possível que nesse momento o tivéssemos nas mãos (*)

(*) Também é isto uma forma de _mentir_ muito frequente que os falantes de espanhol temos. Quando não queremos reconhecer que fuimos nós quem deixamos cair o vaso por desleixo ou falta de jeito, usamos esta forma eufemística e indireita, como se não tivermos nada a ver com isso.


----------



## elroy

gato radioso said:


> Quer seja o falante pai do menino quer não, não é um requerimiento gramatical.


 Gracias por confirmarlo. 


gato radioso said:


> _Se cayó el jarrón _= O vaso caiu. Não temos implicacão emotiva nenhuma, simplesmente constatamos um facto.
> _Se *me* cayó el jarrón_ = Aqui já há uma implicação. Era possível que nesse momento o tivéssemos nas mãos


 Ese creo que es otro uso distinto.


----------



## Cainejo

elroy said:


> ¿Un maestro/profesor no puede decir “Este niño no me estudia”? ¿Una niñera no puede decir “Este niño no me duerme”?


Un profesor/maestro no lo diría nunca. El caso de la niñera puede ser porque la implicación es más fuerte, incluso un poco emocional, pero tampoco diría que es fácil de oír.



elroy said:


> Eso digo. No veo por qué tenga que ser precisamente el hijo del hablante.


La realidad es que en el caso de un niño y de esos verbos si no es hijo del hablante es muy cercano, no basta con que esté en ese momento a su cargo, no es como el caso del coche. Aún así, como se ha dicho, es un uso muy coloquial, algo antiguo, y que a menudo se usa a modo de broma. Mucho más habitual, siempre muy coloquial, puede ser:
"Se me ha ido el hijo a Alemania"

"Se le ha muerto el marido"

"Se nos casa la hija mayor"

Y con sujetos que no sean una persona el uso es corrientísimo, hasta el punto de que no se limita al pronombre sino a toda la estructura gramatical:
"¿Porqué está el jarrón roto?, ¿a quién se le ha caído?
-A mí"

"La bici que has cogido es la que han arreglado,
-Pues a mi no me frena"

"No me queda batería en el móvil,
-A mí sí"

Pero es que en cada caso hay un uso, no es fácil dar una norma. Con el verbo morir, por ejemplo, se puede decir coloquialmente: "se me mueren los geranios", o "a Fulana se le ha muerto el marido", o de un médico: "se le ha muerto un paciente esta mañana".



gato radioso said:


> Também é isto uma forma de _mentir_ muito frequente que os falantes de espanhol temos. Quando não queremos reconhecer que fuimos nós quem deixamos cair o vaso por desleixo ou falta de jeito, usamos esta forma eufemística e indireita, como se não tivermos nada a ver com isso.


Bueno, yo no lo veo como una mentira, en algún caso puede ser una disculpa pero el pronombre con el verbo "caer" indica que el hablante tenía el objeto consigo cuando cayó, aunque haya sido involuntariamente, eso sí: "no quería tirarlo, se me ha caído". No se trata de otro tipo de implicación.


----------



## elroy

Cainejo said:


> Un profesor/maestro no lo diría nunca.


 Me imagino dos profesores hablando (quejándose) de sus alumnos, y uno le dice al otro, "Tengo un alumno que me está volviendo loco. Aunque le diga diez mil veces que estudie, el niño nunca me estudia". ¿No funciona?


----------



## Vichinho

elroy said:


> Me imagino dos profesores hablando (quejándose) de sus alumnos, y uno le dice al otro, "Tengo un alumno que me está volviendo loco. Aunque le diga diez mil veces que estudie, el niño nunca me estudia". ¿No funciona?


Yo creo que la única forma de que funcionaría es si el profesor es muy, muy pero muy cercano al alumno. Pero por defecto sonaría un poco mal.


----------



## Cainejo

elroy said:


> "Tengo un alumno que me está volviendo loco. Aunque le diga diez mil veces que estudie, el niño nunca me estudia". ¿No funciona?


No, creo que nunca se diría así, supongo que porque no se percibe que el profesor esté tan concernido con la acción, al final si estudia o no es cosa de el alumno. En cambio el profesor puede decir: "dice que ha estudiado pero me ha hecho una birria de examen", pero es porque el alumno hace el examen *para el profesor*, en cambio estudiar lo hace para sí.


----------



## El Ajedrecista 999

elroy said:


> La frase es correcta. El pronombre “me” le añade énfasis e indica que al hablante lo/la molesta o frustra que el niño no estudie. No se trata necesariamente del niño/hijo del hablante; la frase la puede decir un maestro por ejemplo.


Muchas gracias, tu respuesta ha aclarado mi duda



Vichinho said:


> Hola, a mi parecer esa frase es bastante específica y no se usa en cualquier caso.
> Te pongo un contexto Hijo-madre:
> *La madre pone a estudiar a su hijo para un examen y le deja una serie de tareas
> El hijo acto seguido no hace las tareas que le dejó su mamá
> Entonces la mamá le comenta a una amiga: - Oye, sabes que? ... Mi hijo no ME quiere estudiar nada. *
> El ME usado de esa forma a mi parecer es meterse mucho en el idioma y lo consideraría un acto casi nativo jaja. Te dejaré otros ejemplos que son mucho más claros y más usados.
> *El niño no ME entiende
> El gato no ME hace caso
> ME miras? *
> 
> Ahora hablando específicamente de la frase, te puedo decir que es una frase con profundidad, que solo con decirla ya muestra un escenario. Es decir, *EL NIÑO NO ME ESTUDIA NADA, *puede mostrar un escenario donde la persona que dijo esa frase está dando todo para que el niño estudie y sin embargo el no lo hace.
> 
> Frase donde lo puedes escuchar
> *(madre a una amiga) - Mi hijo no me quiere estudiar, lo intento y lo intento pero no me estudia nada. *
> 
> Diferencias que veo entre "No me estudias y no estudias"
> **No me estudia/s:*
> - Lo dice SIEMPRE ALGUIEN, nunca lo va a decir un narrador omnisciente ni testigo
> - Por lo general es escuchado cuando a alguien se le da todo para que estudie y aun así no lo hace  (Esta explicación es muy rebuscada igualmente y pueden haber personas que no coincidan)
> - Generalmente es usado de forma INDIRECTA, es decir para indicar que "X" persona no estudia. De forma directa sería por ejemplo: *No me estudias nada (*Sin embargo es más usado decir: No estudias nada. Igualmente ambas están bien)
> - La frase tiene de alguna forma conocimiento de la persona. Es decir, no se usa para referirse que UNA PERSONA DESCONOCIDA QUE NO ESTUDIA
> 
> **No estudias*
> - Puede ser usado por cualquier persona
> - Puede ser usado sin tener conocimiento de la persona. Es decir, la puedes decir sin necesidad de conocer a esa persona.
> - puede ser usado de forma directa e indirecta.
> 
> Espero te haya servido, intenté alargarme lo más posible con el fin de explicarlo de la mejor manera posible.


Una explicación muy detallada, me ha ayudado a entender mucho.



Cainejo said:


> Vichinho ha hecho una buena explicación, voy a añadir algunos ejemplos, esos pronombres son frecuentísimos en español y tienen muchos sentidos.
> 
> "El coche me atropelló", uso normal, yo soy el atropellado.
> 
> "El coche no me arranca", es la manera habitual de decir "mi coche no arranca", el pronombre "me" indica que el coche es mío aunque también puede indicar que yo soy el que está intentando que arranque. Un mecánico podría decir después de probar un coche: "¿no te arranca?, pues a mí me ha arrancado a la primera", es decir, arrancó fácilmente cuando él lo intentaba.
> Más ejemplos de esto último, de uso común: "se me ha pinchado la bici", "¿te frena bien la bici?", "no se me carga tu página web", "se me cayó la taza"...
> 
> El caso citado "el niño no me come (o no me estudia, no me duerme bien)" es una expresión muy coloquial, creo que algo antigua ya, que actualmente se dice con algo de burla, donde el pronombre indica que el niño es mi hijo y que yo estoy intentando que coma o que estudie. De alguna manera expresa un protagonismo de la madre en esas acciones, que el hijo tiene que hacerlo por su madre, o padre.


He entendido bien, entonces, no se trata de algo indispensable, se utiliza para expresar protagonismo, de la persona que intenta hacer con que el niño estudie



gato radioso said:


> Este pronome, o que trata de exprimir é uma nuance de proximidade, de familiaridade sentida pelo falante.
> Quer seja o falante pai do menino quer não, não é um requerimiento gramatical.
> Repare na diferença:
> 
> _Se cayó el jarrón _= O vaso caiu. Não temos implicacão emotiva nenhuma, simplesmente constatamos um facto.
> _Se *me* cayó el jarrón_ = Aqui já há uma implicação. Era possível que nesse momento o tivéssemos nas mãos (*)
> 
> (*) Também é isto uma forma de _mentir_ muito frequente que os falantes de espanhol temos. Quando não queremos reconhecer que fuimos nós quem deixamos cair o vaso por desleixo ou falta de jeito, usamos esta forma eufemística e indireita, como se não tivermos nada a ver com isso.


Eu entendi perfeitamente agora com esses exemplos amigo, principalmente porque você utilizou o mesmo modelo de frase, que se difere simplesmente pela adição do pronome ou não. Muito obrigado!

Me gustaría agradecer a todos por la ayuda, he leído todos los mensajes y cabe añadir que he aprendido mucho más de lo que esperaba. Muchísimas Gracias a todos 
Un saludo.


----------



## Ari RT

No melhor do filme, me sai um mal educado do seu lugar e resolve passear pelo cinema.
O descuidado me deixou cair a nitroglicerina e foi tudo pelos ares.
Aí vem uma criança, me atravessa a porcaria da rua bem na minha frente e é atropelada.
Não me vá falar com ela sem levar as flores!
Igualito igualito.


----------



## Cainejo

Ari RT said:


> No melhor do filme, me sai um mal educado do seu lugar e resolve passear pelo cinema.
> O descuidado me deixou cair a nitroglicerina e foi tudo pelos ares.
> Aí vem uma criança, me atravessa a porcaria da rua bem na minha frente e é atropelada.
> Não me vá falar com ela sem levar as flores!
> Igualito igualito.


Então!!!, depois de tudo é o mesmo!


----------



## zema

Esos dativos éticos son muy comunes en español, sobre todo en la oralidad. En mi opinión, aunque no sean imprescindibles, aportan mucha expresividad a lo que se dice. Si son omitidos, las frases siguen teniendo sentido y gramaticalidad, pero muchas veces se pierden algunas connotaciones, ciertos matices de significación o énfasis que pueden ser importantes.

En portugués creo que -si bien son mucho más esporádicos que en español- también se dan algunos casos, al menos en lenguaje familiar, pero probablemente sean más frecuentes en portugués europeo que en portugués de Brasil.

Pongo algunos ejemplos al azar que encontré en Internet. Entiendo que son todos de Portugal, el primero es muy parecido al caso que motivó la consulta.
No sé qué tan naturales sonarán en Brasil, pero tal vez ayuden a percibir algunas connotaciones que pueden aportar esos dativos:



> "Troquei o monstro do meu pleco (_Plecostomus_) por um mais pequeno e branco. Só que o gajo não me come nada... tou a ficar mesmo triste com isso. Adoro estes peixes mas este não come nada. Vou experimentar batata a ver se ele come."





> “-Como se apercebeu da depressão do pai?
> -(Em sussurro) Chora muito, muito, às vezes quando dou por ele está a chorar, e deixou-me de comer também, agora não me come nada, deixa-me o prato cheio e depois começa a chorar… ele nunca pensou que ela fosse primeiro, foi tão de repente, era a minha mãe que o ajudava…”





> "A minha relação com ela foi sempre complicada. Mas quando tive o cancro (um em cada pulmão) veio visitar-me e enquanto o meu irmão Pedro me agarrava os ombros e me sacudia a chorar
> – Não me morras, não me morras
> (logo o Pedro que quase nunca chorava) compreendi que, se pudesse, dava a vida por mim." _António Lobo Antunes_


Ese último "_Não me morras_" supongo que será como decir en español "No te me mueras".
En un contexto semejante (dicho en lágrimas a un hermano con una enfermedad grave) el "me" en español condensa una carga muy grande de afectividad.

"No te mueras" es como decir: "_Não morra_".
"No te me mueras" puede ser, aproximadamente, como decir: "_Não morra, não faça isso comigo_" o "_Não morra, que você significa muito para mim_".


----------



## Carfer

zema said:


> En portugués creo que -si bien son mucho más esporádicos que en español- también se dan algunos casos, al menos en lenguaje familiar, pero probablemente sean más frecuentes en portugués europeo que en portugués de Brasil.
> 
> Pongo algunos ejemplos al azar que encontré en Internet. Entiendo que son todos de Portugal, el primero es muy parecido al caso que motivó la consulta.
> Ese último "_Não me morras_" supongo que será como decir en español "No te me mueras".
> En un contexto semejante (dicho en lágrimas a un hermano con una enfermedad grave) el "me" en español condensa una carga muy grande de afectividad.
> 
> "No te mueras" es como decir: "_Não morra_".
> "No te me mueras" puede ser, aproximadamente, como decir: "_Não morra, não faça isso comigo_" o "_Não morra, que você significa muito para mim_".



Em Portugal são comuns, efectivamente, tratando-se de casos em que os sujeito são diferentes e em que há uma carga afectiva grande ou um interesse de quem fala. Já nos casos em que o sujeito é o mesmo divergimos completamente. Nós nunca diríamos '_Comi-me uma sanduíche/sandes_'.
Em relação ao último exemplo, se podemos dizer _'Não me morras'_ sem problema, já _'Não te me morras'_ seria inadmissível, precisamente porque também o é  _'Não te morras'._


----------

